# Looking for low profile AM helmet suggestions



## Mapkos13 (Mar 5, 2004)

Had a Giro E2 at one time but went to the road. Now that I'm back in the woods I'm looking for a helmet that's not like a huge pumpkin on your head! 

If anyone has a suggestion for a nice small looking helmet that would be awesome. 

My head measures 22.5" btw. 

I liked the E2 but smaller profile would be even better

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I have my eye on this one:

Giro Feature Helmet from Hucknroll.com


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love my Fox Flux. Great coverage and awesome fit. I come from a road background and it feels just like most of my road helmets used to. Excellent helmet and you can find them pretty cheap right now.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

Pike14 said:


> Love my Fox Flux. Great coverage and awesome fit. I come from a road background and it feels just like most of my road helmets used to. Excellent helmet and you can find them pretty cheap right now.


+1. I think my Fox Flux is a nicer helmet than my pricier road helmets. It fits better, and the details are nicer, for instance the pads don't delaminate after one month.


----------

